# An egg cracked



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I
Think I caught it pretty early so i cleaned it with rubbing alcohol and sealed it with white glue. I had no unscented, white candles so I decided against those considering how chickens will peck at weird things.

I caught this yesterday at day 16 of incubation. Should the chick inside make it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There really isn't anyway to know until the day comes that it's due to hatch. If the membrane remained intact it's got a higher chance of making it.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I believe it was intact. If there was a rip it was the size of the ball on a ballpoint pen.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I candles it today. It’s day 18.
How do I know if it’s still alive? Air cell is bigger than normal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it died a bit ago. The air cell shouldn't be that big, peep should be filling the egg at this point.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It's alive! I picked up the egg today just to check and it screamed at me 😂 hoping it will hatch on its own but if it doesn't I will help out. I have quite a bit of experience with assisted hatching.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

To say I'm shocked and hopeful is an understatement. I hope little peep comes bounding out and becomes one of those special birds.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It is the one in the middle of the line of three. Hatched out with no issues. I’m so proud of the little guy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is truly amazing. I was thinking about it this morning and wondered about it. The scream at you yesterday made me think it was stuck but it got out all on it's own. 👍


----------

